# Sourcing cheap round trip flights from Shannon to New York



## jryan (12 Dec 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has sourced some cheap flights from Shannon to New York.  I'm thinking of going in March - the cost is approx 150euro OUT and 200euro IN (My travel dates via Aer Lingus website) before tax & charges. Are Are Lingus the only airline operating this route? Are there any recommended auction websites for tickets? What are the pros and cons of using such a site?


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Dec 2005)

I can't answer your subsequent questions, but it seems to me that €350 for a Shannon/NY round trip is not bad...

Have you tried pricing it 'in reverse'?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (12 Dec 2005)

Unless you want indirect routeings then your choices are Aer Lingus to JFK or Continental to Newark (www.flycontinental.com) ... I would have said that €350+tax wasnt' a bad price.


----------



## brodiebabe (12 Dec 2005)

I always use www.ebookers.ie or [broken link removed] thought latlelu I have found www.expedia.co.uk to be cheaper (even with the bad sterling exchange rate).  Have you tried all of the above?


----------



## gentle123 (13 Dec 2005)

Thats a great price for direct flights, plus aer lingus have some of the best baggage allowances going for a long haul trip to NY


----------



## sheena42 (20 Dec 2005)

if you can get the seats with continental you would be looking at 
a total fare of 285 euro.... inc all taxes ... this flight departs from shannon and arrives into newark ...


----------



## bonvoyage123 (5 Jan 2006)

I use Gohop.ie a lot of the time and it is truly an excellent site run by Irish people none the less. It will give you flight options on different airlines for the same destination. Aer Lingus are not always the cheapest to destinations they fly. Check it out www.gohop.ie


----------



## jryan (5 Jan 2006)

Best site i've seen to date. There are some excellent package deals on offer.


----------



## Chacrastor (5 Jan 2006)

Just booked flights to NYC with Gohop.. Deadly deal to be fair. Weekend break to NYC for Shopping next Christmas.. bit early but fare warranted booking.. 

Depart Wed, 01 Nov 2006 11:20 Arrive  Wed, 01 Nov 13:10
Depart Mon, 06 Nov 2006 19:40 Arrive  Tue, 07 Nov 09:40
Roundtrip Fare 223.00 Tax 43 

Beat that.. Also called to make sure things were okay and phone was answered quickly and they reconfirmed seating assignments. Faith restored in this beautiful new medium backed up by traditional service.


----------



## tall chapy (8 Jan 2006)

Best I could do was €276.35 for the same flight.(233.00 Tax 43) 
In case you did not know the return trip is via Dublin and you have not included gohop's service fee of €19.
Check the fare also as it is coming up at €233 + 43 tax on gohop and delta
If you book it direct with delta you would not have to pay the gohop €19 service fee.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jan 2006)

Chacrastor

You have recommended gohop.ie in three of your 4 posts.

Have you any relationship with this company? 

Brendan
Moderator 
Askaboutmoney


----------



## Chacrastor (16 Jan 2006)

Sorry for late reply just saw this post, no relation with Gohop.ie. Booked Flights/Car Rental & insurance with them and the deal was good. I also get their newsletter ebuzz and thats were the holiday deals I mentioned on previous posting came from. [broken link removed] . I dont get to travel as much as I would like and enjoy this forum a lot as if anything it lets one dream on.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jan 2006)

Hi Chacrastor

Are you sure? Do you work in the travel industry? 

Who is behind gohop.ie and have they any connection to your employer?

Where does your email address come from? 

Whereabouts is the PC from which you are posting all these recommendations for gohop.ie which is a subsidiary of Atlas Travel, I believe? 

Are you posting under any other name on Askaboutmoney?

Brendan
Moderator.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jan 2006)

I have banned chacrastor and bonvoyage123 

who appear to be connected to gohop.ie and so are in violation of our posting guidelines banning advertising.

Brendan


----------

